# Versa Gripps UK. Hook Grips.



## Trevor McDonald

Chaps. Ladies. I purchased the MyProtein alternative to the Versa Gripps, being this product : Myprotein Heavy-Duty Padded Lifting Grips Sports & Leisure | Myprotein.com I have tried this and the rubber bit is too long to comfortably get it round the bar say for pull downs. Is there somewhere UK based I can get the Versa Gripps? Or would someone recommend the hook grip styled straps over this product? Halp @Merkleman @Kristina @ConP


----------



## Kristina

Hmmm no idea mate sorry, I've never used grips.


----------



## Trevor McDonald

Kristina said:


> Hmmm no idea mate sorry, I've never used grips.


Mate? You friendzoning me?


----------



## Kristina

Just found this... eBay.


----------



## Kristina

Trevor McDonald said:


> Mate? You friendzoning me?


Sorry darling.  x


----------



## andyhuggins

Have you thought about the "figure of 8" lifting straps?


----------



## Trevor McDonald

My gf @MRSTRONG


----------



## Trevor McDonald

How do they work mate? Are they as secure as normal straps? I use normal straps for deadlifting (which ripped today) and the versa style Gripps for pull down and rows. @andyhuggins

Thank you for ebay screenshot @Kristina


----------



## Trevor McDonald

Also anyone with experience with the hook style grips?


----------



## ki3rz

Trevor McDonald said:


> Chaps. Ladies. I purchased the MyProtein alternative to the Versa Gripps, being this product : Myprotein Heavy-Duty Padded Lifting Grips Sports & Leisure | Myprotein.com I have tried this and the rubber bit is too long to comfortably get it round the bar say for pull downs. Is there somewhere UK based I can get the Versa Gripps? Or would someone recommend the hook grip styled straps over this product? Halp @Merkleman @Kristina @ConP


The problem with the MyProtein grips is they don't offer a range of sizes, it's more a one size fits all thing. At least it was last time I checked. I have a pair of Versa Gripps but I had them shipped from the US. Cost me more obviously but I think they're great and most definitely worth the investment. Much better than the copycat attempts from UK companies.


----------



## andyhuggins

Trevor McDonald said:


> How do they work mate? Are they as secure as normal straps? I use normal straps for deadlifting (which ripped today) and the versa style Gripps for pull down and rows. @andyhuggins
> 
> Thank you for ebay screenshot @Kristina


Having trouble posting a pic mate. Type "figure 8 straps into ebay and you should see what I mean. They are very secure tbh.


----------



## Trevor McDonald

ki3rz said:


> The problem with the MyProtein grips is they don't offer a range of sizes, it's more a one size fits all thing. At least it was last time I checked. I have a pair of Versa Gripps but I had them shipped from the US. Cost me more obviously but I think they're great and most definitely worth the investment. Much better than the copycat attempts from UK companies.


Appreciate it mate. Cheers.


----------



## C.Hill

Get some chalk you tart!lol


----------



## EpicSquats

Straps and hook grips are an unnecessary gimmick in my opinion.


----------



## Trevor McDonald

MissMartinez said:


> I have the versa grip pro and I wouldn't do without them anymore, they are brilliant for back and you can use for chest aswell if you needed.
> 
> I bought them off Versa Grips from the US, they may be more expensive but worth it IMO


I was looking at getting the classic as I thought the rubber bit which extends would be too long to get it to wrap round comfortably? What are your thoughts? If you say it wraps round fine without any excess then I will also purchase the pro. Found it on amazon.com for £30 odd.


----------



## B.I.G

I have the pros but not that keen if I'm honest.. Usually go for my old school straps as they feel more comfortable.


----------



## Trevor McDonald

Yeah I wasn't looking to use them for deadlifts as normal straps do nicely. More for accessory movements like pull downs cable rows etc, as grip does limit me in these. I'll get the Pro ones then! Thanks guys.


----------



## Nathan1996

hiya just wondering if there is anyone selling some versa grips can't find them anywhere in the uk without paying for the postage from us . thanks


----------



## monkeybiker

What you need straps for?


----------



## DY Gym

Trevor McDonald said:


> Also anyone with experience with the hook style grips?


 Lots of experience with these.

Hooks allow for much heavier weights and some hooks are even hold the weight without your hand's assistance. (has pros & cons).

They're beneficial to blast your back muscles for people with weaker forearms AND also people who have strong forearms but just want to give the bigger muscles (back) an occasional, heavy session.

The downside of using hooks all the time is that the forearms can literally get weaker (and more susceptible to injury) due to 'not enough use.'

Hooks are great for occasional use and deadlift/row/chin-up some much heavier weight as compared to your normal poundages but wouldn't recommend using them all the time as they may remove too much of the forearm muscles from the exercise...and then when you decide to NOT use them, try to use the same (or similar poundages) you may injure the forearm muscles.

Just need to use them appropriately and not all the time, in my opinion.

Hope this helps.


----------

